# Running-Induced Stomach Pain 2



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,a while back I posted on this topic but in a different forum (Title: Running-Induced Stomach Pain). I've been experimenting with different running styles, foot strikes, strides but to no avail.Walking is OK but the minute I break into even the softest jogs, within 10 minutes I have abdominal pain.Has anyone any ideas as to how to change my running style so that it doesn't agitate my stomach? I would be eternally grateful if it works out!Thanks,Pete


----------

